# Dickpill is most important and why I think I am done with sex completely



## Amnesia (Dec 19, 2020)

In the last few days I had sex with two different girls who had vibrators (like the one pictured below) and who I asked them to use it while we had sex. I would fuck them and they would plot it on their clit and suddenly their pleasure from sex increased exponentially and the pleasure from them using the vibrator seemed to be totally dominant over any sort of pleasure I was giving them from my actual cock. Suddenly they were having an orgasm in like 30 seconds of them starting to use the vibrator. One even started using it on her clit whiole I fucked her and started squirming around and kinda naturally pushed me off from fucking her so she could then put the vibrator INSIDE herself and used it internally in her pussy and had orgasm after orgasm


Look, I am a legit 7x5.1 (sometimes a little longer in length if using viagra or cialis) and I have had sex with a lot of women (over 100) and seen different women react well to my cock and have even given girls orgams from P in V and plenty of clitoral orgasms from eating them out or fingering them. *But I am telling u, there was never ever a time where I could give the pleasure I saw these girls have with their own vibrators. Easily they could give themselves multiple oragasms in under one minute of using it, whereas I could fuck a girl and work up a sweat beaing myself up jut to give her one orgasm from P in V*


WTF is the point of girls even wanting to have real sex when they have these toys. These are toys that vibrate in no way a real life male could ever replicate. It really put me into a depression with the second girl who just kinda pushed me off fucking her to put her vibrator in herself to finish herself off and I was sitting there with my cock in my hands just watching this MASSIVE vibrator giving her orgasm after orgasm. Absolutely cucked by a fucking toy.


Whatever, sex is overrated and fucking not even fun, I went home and jerked off twice to my fav porn while eating junk food and had 100x more pleasure from that than with either of these girls. THey have their toy I have my porn, the genders don't even need each other anymore, sex is over, obsolete.


----------



## sytyl (Dec 19, 2020)

ok


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Dec 19, 2020)

Thats what happens when ur sub 8x6


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 19, 2020)

Stop fucking 3 psl whores


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Dec 19, 2020)

read every word tbh its the same for men you can masturbate and orgasm easier than with sex probably idk I have never had sex


----------



## WTFCGod (Dec 19, 2020)

Nah don’t worry bro. When I first had sex I could even cum in 2 hours of straight fucking but wanking I did so in minutes


----------



## CrazyFitLover (Dec 19, 2020)

They need sex for emotional connection, oxytocin, also males! Orgasm is 10times better alongside with emotional connection.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> In the last few days I had sex with two different girls who had vibrators (like the one pictured below) and who I asked them to use it while we had sex. I would fuck them and they would plot it on their clit and suddenly their pleasure from sex increased exponentially and the pleasure from them using the vibrator seemed to be totally dominant over any sort of pleasure I was giving them from my actual cock. Suddenly they were having an orgasm in like 30 seconds of them starting to use the vibrator. One even started using it on her clit whiole I fucked her and started squirming around and kinda naturally pushed me off from fucking her so she could then put the vibrator INSIDE herself and used it internally in her pussy and had orgasm after orgasm


Self cuck


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 19, 2020)

GIRTH


----------



## WTFCGod (Dec 19, 2020)

averagejoe said:


> GIRTH


Fatcockpill


----------



## Looksmax305 (Dec 19, 2020)

JFL at caring if a Random hookup orgasms


----------



## Jagged0 (Dec 19, 2020)

I hate sex toys why the fuck would I want some object to reap the reward I put all this effort into getting


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Dec 19, 2020)

You watched porn again and thought it’s time for another story?


----------



## underwaterpipedreams (Dec 19, 2020)

If these are women you aren’t gonna have a relationship with then I wouldn’t worry about their pleasure compared to yours. Bust your nut and dip out. Who cares if they orgasm or not.


----------



## Deleted member 10367 (Dec 19, 2020)

-Had sex with multiple girls

-Still complains


----------



## Deleted member 9488 (Dec 19, 2020)

Imagine asking girls to use a vibrator during sex, that’s asking to look like a cuck


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Dec 19, 2020)

Every time you make these posts you say that you go jack off and eat junk food and play video games and its way better than sex without the work, but you always end up trying to bang more chicks later. I think its just something of an impulse that men dont necessarily always enjoy sex but they feel like they need to do it. And then once its over and they arent high on the hormones and brain signals and chemicals from fucking a woman, they think “that wasnt so great im doing ok i dont need that” but then a few days later you get the urge to do it again. It seems to make sense because there is no reproductive benefit from the act of sex, the only benefit is when a man ejaculates inside a woman.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Whatever, sex is overrated and fucking not even fun




Next week you'll be making a thread about how you matched with this average whore on tinder who is asking you 3 selfies to prove you're real and is going to your apartment while you wear contact lenses, 4in lifts, use a pumping to get dick bigger, and take a 30min shower. Then you two will have to talk for one hour, watch half a movie and then have a 20min sex


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Dec 19, 2020)

ur always so fkin delusional and insecure, its so amusing


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *But I am telling u, there was never ever a time where I could give the pleasure I saw these girls have with their own vibrators. Easily they could give themselves multiple oragasms in under one minute of using it, whereas I could fuck a girl and work up a sweat beaing myself up jut to give her one orgasm from P in V*








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## lutte (Dec 19, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> View attachment 879875


vibrator go blughlgbughlugh


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Dec 19, 2020)

it's over if amnesia says it's over


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 19, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> View attachment 879875


Hot


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Dec 19, 2020)

bald at 18, curry and 6 inches 

Looking like its time to permanently log off this gay Earth


----------



## lutte (Dec 19, 2020)

Amnesia, you should do what they did and take the vacuum pill. No girl will ever make you feel like this


Spoiler








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Troika (Dec 19, 2020)

There's no point to any of this shit is there? Even someone who's achieved most people's endgame still can't find any lasting joy. Fucking over.


----------



## Deleted member 10367 (Dec 19, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> bald at 18, curry and 6 inches
> 
> Looking like its time to permanently log off this gay Earth


I thought curries weren´t affected by the Norwood reaper tbh.


----------



## Lars (Dec 19, 2020)

Amen, sex is not overrated what i said but slaying 100+ girls is


----------



## Deleted member 10367 (Dec 19, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Amen, sex is overrated i just want to hug and wakeup next to someone i love


Low T


----------



## lutte (Dec 19, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Amen, sex is overrated i just want to hug and wakeup next to someone i love





Amnesia said:


> In the last few days I had sex with two different girls who had vibrators (like the one pictured below) and who I asked them to use it while we had sex. I would fuck them and they would plot it on their clit and suddenly their pleasure from sex increased exponentially and the pleasure from them using the vibrator seemed to be totally dominant over any sort of pleasure I was giving them from my actual cock. Suddenly they were having an orgasm in like 30 seconds of them starting to use the vibrator. One even started using it on her clit whiole I fucked her and started squirming around and kinda naturally pushed me off from fucking her so she could then put the vibrator INSIDE herself and used it internally in her pussy and had orgasm after orgasm
> 
> 
> Look, I am a legit 7x5.1 (sometimes a little longer in length if using viagra or cialis) and I have had sex with a lot of women (over 100) and seen different women react well to my cock and have even given girls orgams from P in V and plenty of clitoral orgasms from eating them out or fingering them. *But I am telling u, there was never ever a time where I could give the pleasure I saw these girls have with their own vibrators. Easily they could give themselves multiple oragasms in under one minute of using it, whereas I could fuck a girl and work up a sweat beaing myself up jut to give her one orgasm from P in V*
> ...





Troika said:


> There's no point to any of this shit is there? Even someone who's achieved most people's endgame still can't find any lasting joy. Fucking over.


This thread is chad gaslighting btw


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 19, 2020)

Cuz women don't have sex exclusively for pleasure. They do it to make you happy and to connect better with the person they're with.


----------



## Deleted member 4019 (Dec 19, 2020)

Dickpill is brotal


----------



## WTFCGod (Dec 19, 2020)

Take the aryan pill


----------



## Lars (Dec 19, 2020)

Jaimius said:


> Low T


ok


----------



## Beetlejuice (Dec 19, 2020)

You should focus on girth,girth is disproportional for that lenght


----------



## EktoPlasma (Dec 19, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> Every time you make these posts you say that you go jack off and eat junk food and play video games and its way better than sex without the work, but you always end up trying to bang more chicks later. I think its just something of an impulse that men dont necessarily always enjoy sex but they feel like they need to do it. And then once its over and they arent high on the hormones and brain signals and chemicals from fucking a woman, they think “that wasnt so great im doing ok i dont need that” but then a few days later you get the urge to do it again. It seems to make sense because there is no reproductive benefit from the act of sex, the only benefit is when a man ejaculates inside a woman.


Validation is the reason.


----------



## Yliaster (Dec 19, 2020)

You can't compete sexually with today's women my dude,they are getting ran through by guys who are bigger and 
more dominant than you in bed,then what ends up happening is that they become sexually imprinted by these guys (for life)
research ( Pair-Bonding ) unless someone better comes along.You're forgetting that its women's nature to be Hypergamous 
the good news is that it may not actually be your fault for failing to satisfy these 2 females,it's just that sexually,they have
"been there done that" all before.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Dec 19, 2020)

Jaimius said:


> I thought curries weren´t affected by the Norwood reaper tbh.


im not I lost my hair to chemo


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 19, 2020)

Why'd u ask them to use it tho


----------



## TITUS (Dec 19, 2020)

Sex is for procreation.


----------



## lutte (Dec 19, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> ur always so fkin delusional and insecure, its so amusing


unironically one of the worst mental states on this forum


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 19, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> View attachment 879875


Name?


----------



## Swolepenisman (Dec 19, 2020)

I could buy a custom self heated ultra tight sex doll that would feel just like if not better than a real women but it's not the same bc if the human connection


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 19, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> bald at 18, curry and 6 inches
> 
> Looking like its time to permanently log off this gay Earth


why log off when ur a gandy mogger


----------



## Deleted member 10367 (Dec 19, 2020)

TITUS said:


> Sex is for procreation.


Cope


----------



## TITUS (Dec 19, 2020)

Jaimius said:


> Cope


What a greycel would know.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *But I am telling u, there was never ever a time where I could give the pleasure I saw these girls have with their own vibrators. Easily they could give themselves multiple oragasms in under one minute of using it, whereas I could fuck a girl and work up a sweat beaing myself up jut to give her one orgasm from P in V*



PART 2





Your browser is not able to display this video.





















Daily reminder girls can have multiple orgasms in a row if you have an actual big dick that touches her A spot all the time, something that can't happen with a 7incher (SMALL). A 3in has the same value as a 6in, while a 7in only gives vaginal orgasms from time to time.



BigBoy said:


> Name?



Bella alice


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Dec 19, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> PART 2
> 
> View attachment 879928
> 
> ...


Did I just watch a demonic possesion?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 19, 2020)

sytyl said:


> ok


----------



## Beetlejuice (Dec 19, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> PART 2
> 
> View attachment 879928
> 
> ...


*7 incher microdick cope,3 and 7 are the same thing.*


----------



## Deleted member 6409 (Dec 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Whatever, sex is overrated and fucking not even fun, I went home and jerked off twice to my fav porn while eating junk food and had 100x more pleasure from that than with either of these girls



YEP


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Dec 19, 2020)

Why didn't you take all the control away from her? My last couple gfs I'd use vibrators on while i fucked them but i always controlled it. I never let them be in control of their own orgasm with me. Some girls simply cannot orgasm without clitoral stimulation if you aren't hitting deep enough. 
You either gotta be able to hit the a spot past the cervix or you be the one using your dick and the vibrator on her. 
Everything is about sex except sex. Sex is about control.


----------



## Bitch (Dec 19, 2020)

ConspiracyTheory said:


> Why didn't you take all the control away from her? My last couple gfs I'd use vibrators on while i fucked them but i always controlled it. I never let them be in control of their own orgasm with me. Some girls simply cannot orgasm without clitoral stimulation if you aren't hitting deep enough.
> You either gotta be able to hit the a spot past the cervix or you be the one using your dick and the vibrator on her.
> Everything is about sex except sex. Sex is about control.


House of cards?


----------



## audimax (Dec 19, 2020)

Jaimius said:


> Low T





larsanova69 said:


> ok


Cant be low T, since I inject I want this even more and feel like a teenager getting dumped from the love of his life if a girl denies to give me love


----------



## GamerCel (Dec 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I had sex with two different girls who had vibrators and who I asked them to use it while we had sex.


cuck


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Dec 20, 2020)

rd and sad


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Dec 20, 2020)

Woman dont need vibrate when sex with Salludong




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## alex569 (Dec 20, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> just watching this MASSIVE vibrator giving her orgasm after orgasm.


A lot of women now days have been run through by dozens of guys so they are fucked up mentally and are also so loose down there that the average guy might not be able to give them an orgasm....In a way guys addicted to porn are the same, they can have problems getting an erection with a real woman because their brain doesn't get stimulated easily anymore; but get an erection easily with porn. That's because their brain has been fried; internet porn can have a similar effect on the brain as drugs. So one real woman can't compete with the dozens of hot women you see while watching porn.


----------



## Beast993 (Dec 20, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> View attachment 879875


True 👍🏻


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Dec 20, 2020)

What men need is:





+






JFL if you are neglecting your sexual needs by not buying the above combination.


----------



## PikachuCandy (Dec 20, 2020)

Kys retard.
I'd kill to have non paid sex with a girl


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Dec 20, 2020)

just compare yourself to a toy which vibrations no man can replicate and not to mention women can twist it inside them and do whatever they want with it


----------



## TheChosenChad (Dec 20, 2020)

ConspiracyTheory said:


> Why didn't you take all the control away from her? My last couple gfs I'd use vibrators on while i fucked them but i always controlled it. I never let them be in control of their own orgasm with me. *Some girls simply cannot orgasm without clitoral *stimulation if you aren't hitting deep enough.
> You either gotta be able to hit the a spot past the cervix or you be the one using your dick and the vibrator on her.
> Everything is about sex except sex. Sex is about control.


Some girls masturbate too much which is why they find it harder to orgasm. But because the burden of sex is on men, many think its their fault. Granted you aren't a dicklet ofcourse.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 20, 2020)

CrazyFitLover said:


> They need sex for emotional connection, oxytocin, also males! Orgasm is 10times better alongside with emotional connection.





CupOfCoffee said:


> Cuz women don't have sex exclusively for pleasure. They do it to make you happy and to connect better with the person they're with.



after this experience i called up my brother to help me cope and he said the same thing. He's like dont worry bro for women sex isnt just the physical pleasure, a vibrator cant dirty talk with them, physically dominate them, cause the emotions a real man does with sex. So I guess that's what sex is about, cause u are never ever going to be able to compete with the pure physical sensational pleasure a toy can




SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> Every time you make these posts you say that you go jack off and eat junk food and play video games and its way better than sex without the work, but you always end up trying to bang more chicks later. I think its just something of an impulse that men dont necessarily always enjoy sex but they feel like they need to do it. And then once its over and they arent high on the hormones and brain signals and chemicals from fucking a woman, they think “that wasnt so great im doing ok i dont need that” but then a few days later you get the urge to do it again. It seems to make sense because there is no reproductive benefit from the act of sex, the only benefit is when a man ejaculates inside a woman.



its more cause i put so much effort into looking good to get sex iand i can get it easy it would seem a waste not to use the opportunity to bang all these women, yet yea in the end it always disappoints




Troika said:


> There's no point to any of this shit is there? Even someone who's achieved most people's endgame still can't find any lasting joy. Fucking over.



no life is a joke, this is why i will never EVER have a child, fuck subjecting another human to this shit experience


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 20, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> You should focus on girth,girth is disproportional for that lenght
> View attachment 879886



dude let be real, an extra half inch of girth aint gunna make ta difference when this vibrator they stick in themselves literally has a 8 inch girth




Yliaster said:


> You can't compete sexually with today's women my dude,they are getting ran through by guys who are bigger and
> more dominant than you in bed,then what ends up happening is that they become sexually imprinted by these guys (for life)
> research ( Pair-Bonding ) unless someone better comes along.You're forgetting that its women's nature to be Hypergamous
> the good news is that it may not actually be your fault for failing to satisfy these 2 females,it's just that sexually,they have
> "been there done that" all before.



yeah one question i always ask women is how much they masturbate, and most of them do it daily or all the time, they masturbate as much as a "incel coomer" yet men are made fun of jerking off so much when modern women do it just as much




alex569 said:


> A lot of women now days have been run through by dozens of guys so they are fucked up mentally and are also so loose down there that the average guy might not be able to give them an orgasm....In a way guys addicted to porn are the same, they can have problems getting an erection with a real woman because their brain doesn't get stimulated easily anymore; but get an erection easily with porn. That's because their brain has been fried; internet porn can have a similar effect on the brain as drugs. So one real woman can't compete with the dozens of hot women you see while watching porn.



yeah men and women have this problem with overconsumption of porn and masturbation fucking up real sex interaction, humanity is FUCKED


----------



## wristcel (Dec 20, 2020)

My brother has got a legit porn star sized cock. Every girl he's ever banged (he's no chad but isn't ugly either and is 'quirky' and super smart and with an artistic/muscician thing going on, so he has a certain type of niche which certain girls like) has worshipped him (surely due to huge cock). Every 'one night stand' leads too a possessive girlfriend lol


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Dec 20, 2020)

females just have sex for confirmation and attention they have toys that can make them orgams 100 times better and faster than a dick


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Dec 20, 2020)

Have you made a lot of girls orgasm that you slayed? @LondonVillie


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 20, 2020)

what big penis has to do with vibrators. nobody can vibrate the penis....


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 20, 2020)

those conclusions that you guys draw are so autistic. I do not even know where to begin with;


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 20, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> those conclusions that you guys draw are so autistic. I do not even know where to begin with;


Posts4,702Reputation3,973


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Dec 20, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Posts4,702Reputation3,973


well not everybody can be worshipped by psl autists reacting to all of his posts

Posts6,495Reputation26,669


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 20, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Posts4,702Reputation3,973


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 20, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> humanity is FUCKED


And that's a good thing.
Idk why I bother trying to improve myself, even though I know it won't achieve anything at all. Could just dopamine maxx with vidya/vr...


----------



## Deleted member 3492 (Dec 20, 2020)

It's because the nerves are extremely reactive to vibrations... it's not the size of the wand that makes them climax...


----------



## Timelessbrah (Dec 20, 2020)

Why can women even have multiple orgasms? I fucking swear m8, being a guy is just a fucking shit experience, just fuck this gay Earth, I can't even feel the same pleasure as a random woman. OVER


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 20, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Posts4,702Reputation3,973


brutal


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 20, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> well not everybody can be worshipped by psl autists reacting to all of his posts
> 
> Posts6,495Reputation26,669



to be honest that is something in my favor.


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Dec 20, 2020)

Read ever word and caged hard at this thread. May you find inner peace in this blackpilled hell hole earth. 
Amnesia after realizing that there are no hollow cheeks for his sub 9x7 dick:


----------



## chadrone96 (Dec 20, 2020)

Its over


----------



## itorroella9 (Dec 20, 2020)

technology once again proven to be a disaster for humanity


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Dec 20, 2020)

LMAO 7x5.1? Those are rookie numbers in 2020 pal.

You'd need at least a 10x8 in 2020 to please your average landwhale.


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 20, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> A 3in has the same value as a 6in,


jfl at this bs


----------



## Mouthbreath (Dec 20, 2020)

Are you having sex for your own pleasure or to please the woman? 

You have very cucked views ngl


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> jfl at this bs



Go ask women how many of them have vaginal orgasms from a 6in dick





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## shaugstir (Dec 20, 2020)

never began


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 20, 2020)

ok br0


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Dec 20, 2020)

tbh as technology progresses with vr and stuff men and women won’t be able to compete anymore


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 21, 2020)

Someone watched Hasan Piker’s sex advice


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 21, 2020)

*so this means you wont deliver that sex tape?!!! *


----------



## Deleted member 5698 (Dec 23, 2020)

1 psl framecel vibrator mogging 6 psl chad, a story we don't hear about everyday.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 23, 2020)

Tales


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 23, 2020)

I have been in serious depression since making this thread. I wanna die, not just cause of this story but cause nothing in life really gives me reason to keep it going, fuck. Not even junk food is giving the high I used to get. I look at myself in the mirror and see some ugly subhuman with a shit hairline and a forehead with wrinkles that are only going to get more pronounced over time. Yet I would never EVER fucking start a family or bring a kid into this world to suffer in the same ways I and others on here have


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have been in serious depression since making this thread. I wanna die, not just cause of this story but cause nothing in life really gives me reason to keep it going, fuck. Not even junk food is giving the high I used to get. I look at myself in the mirror and see some ugly subhuman with a shit hairline and a forehead with wrinkles that are only going to get more pronounced over time. Yet I would never EVER fucking start a family or bring a kid into this world to suffer in the same ways I and others on here have


atheism in a nutshell tbh. Funny to call yourself the most advanced people and civilization when you love the causes that lead to consequences that you despise.


----------



## Cali Yuga (Dec 23, 2020)

@Amnesia if the vibrator was better they wouldnt be fucking you in the first place


but for real the more degenerate and mindraped by globohomo propaganda a girl is the harder it is to make her cum
i think it has to do with the fact that women are turned on by danger and transgression and as more and more of the culture is sexualized and women ar emore and more sexually "empowered" it takes a higher and higher bar for them to feel like they are being meaningfully transgressive in bed

this contributes to escalation in all types of sexual degeneracy

the normalization use of sex toys which raise the level of stimulation to superphysiological levels is also a problem but i think its secondary and subordinate to the psychological and cultural problem

this is why western white girls are the least sexually satisfied, at least ime, as they have the highest smv and have the highest amount of exposure to these toxic cultural influences

every time ive fucked an ethnic girl from outside the west they cum super easy from p in v but all the white girls ive fucked have been like "ive never cum from sex will you put this jackhammer on my clit and punch me in the face while you fuck my ass and spit on me so i can cum please"


----------



## Hekt0r (Dec 23, 2020)

didnr read dont care if your above 5 ur fine but u said u have 7 which should be fine but its probably because ur ugly and dont know how to fuck for shit tbh stop being a beta suck my small dick


----------



## john2 (Dec 23, 2020)

streege said:


> atheism in a nutshell tbh. Funny to call yourself the most advanced people and civilization when you love the causes that lead to consequences that you despise.


He's a Christian, but obviously doesn't live like one.


Amnesia said:


> In the last few days I had sex with two different girls who had vibrators (like the one pictured below) and who I asked them to use it while we had sex. I would fuck them and they would plot it on their clit and suddenly their pleasure from sex increased exponentially and the pleasure from them using the vibrator seemed to be totally dominant over any sort of pleasure I was giving them from my actual cock. Suddenly they were having an orgasm in like 30 seconds of them starting to use the vibrator. One even started using it on her clit whiole I fucked her and started squirming around and kinda naturally pushed me off from fucking her so she could then put the vibrator INSIDE herself and used it internally in her pussy and had orgasm after orgasm
> 
> 
> Look, I am a legit 7x5.1 (sometimes a little longer in length if using viagra or cialis) and I have had sex with a lot of women (over 100) and seen different women react well to my cock and have even given girls orgams from P in V and plenty of clitoral orgasms from eating them out or fingering them. *But I am telling u, there was never ever a time where I could give the pleasure I saw these girls have with their own vibrators. Easily they could give themselves multiple oragasms in under one minute of using it, whereas I could fuck a girl and work up a sweat beaing myself up jut to give her one orgasm from P in V*
> ...


This has pretty much convinced me to officially give up on looksmaxxing and getting a woman now.


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 28, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> Go ask women how many of them have vaginal orgasms from a 6in dick
> 
> View attachment 881139
















How big is that guy?


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Dec 28, 2020)

You also gotta put into perspective that most holes have numbed out their pussy since they started flicking their bean at the age of 9


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Dec 28, 2020)

brutal amnesiapill


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Dec 28, 2020)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> brutal amnesiapill


thugga thugga


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 28, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> ur always so fkin delusional and insecure, its so amusing


He IS right tho in this case, 8x6 or death


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 28, 2020)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Cuz women don't have sex exclusively for pleasure. They do it to make you happy and to connect better with the person they're with.


But if you're only looking to hook up, your comment makes no sense, since both of you know you're not gonna be seeing each other any more.


----------



## tyronelite (Dec 28, 2020)

lol Amnesia is turning into the 30 year old reborn christian virgin. 8x6 is also over rated btw.. I can't even enjoy sex without them squirming away


----------



## Curlbrahhh (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm starting to think Amnesia is a larper.No Chad would be this much of a pussy whipped cuckold


----------



## Back Alley Boy (Jan 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> In the last few days I had sex with two different girls who had vibrators (like the one pictured below) and who I asked them to use it while we had sex. I would fuck them and they would plot it on their clit and suddenly their pleasure from sex increased exponentially and the pleasure from them using the vibrator seemed to be totally dominant over any sort of pleasure I was giving them from my actual cock. Suddenly they were having an orgasm in like 30 seconds of them starting to use the vibrator. One even started using it on her clit whiole I fucked her and started squirming around and kinda naturally pushed me off from fucking her so she could then put the vibrator INSIDE herself and used it internally in her pussy and had orgasm after orgasm
> 
> 
> Look, I am a legit 7x5.1 (sometimes a little longer in length if using viagra or cialis) and I have had sex with a lot of women (over 100) and seen different women react well to my cock and have even given girls orgams from P in V and plenty of clitoral orgasms from eating them out or fingering them. *But I am telling u, there was never ever a time where I could give the pleasure I saw these girls have with their own vibrators. Easily they could give themselves multiple oragasms in under one minute of using it, whereas I could fuck a girl and work up a sweat beaing myself up jut to give her one orgasm from P in V*
> ...


gastons inner monologues just coom™ inside one of the many girls who lust for you


----------



## Back Alley Boy (Jan 6, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> lol Amnesia is turning into the 30 year old reborn christian virgin. 8x6 is also over rated btw.. I can't even enjoy sex without them squirming away


they push back against you and breath heavy it’s basically finding a treasure at the bottom of the cave in magi you feel good


----------



## disillusioned (Jan 19, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Stuff



Jfl I've made plenty of threads where I said basically almost exactly what you did yet for some reason people just called me a faggot or some other bullshit.

Just one example:

https://looksmax.org/threads/brutal...ut-only-23-during-vaginal-intercourse.280807/
And this doesn't just apply to female toys. Earlier last year I started experimenting with male sex toys and I'm already convinced that I'm better off just masturbating with them instead of trying to get laid with some fat mediocre whale. Certain types of toys like the very expensive ones are in some ways just straight up superior to the women.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Jan 19, 2021)

sytyl said:


> k


----------



## Chinacurry (Feb 19, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> In the last few days I had sex with two different girls who had vibrators (like the one pictured below) and who I asked them to use it while we had sex. I would fuck them and they would plot it on their clit and suddenly their pleasure from sex increased exponentially and the pleasure from them using the vibrator seemed to be totally dominant over any sort of pleasure I was giving them from my actual cock. Suddenly they were having an orgasm in like 30 seconds of them starting to use the vibrator. One even started using it on her clit whiole I fucked her and started squirming around and kinda naturally pushed me off from fucking her so she could then put the vibrator INSIDE herself and used it internally in her pussy and had orgasm after orgasm
> 
> 
> Look, I am a legit 7x5.1 (sometimes a little longer in length if using viagra or cialis) and I have had sex with a lot of women (over 100) and seen different women react well to my cock and have even given girls orgams from P in V and plenty of clitoral orgasms from eating them out or fingering them. *But I am telling u, there was never ever a time where I could give the pleasure I saw these girls have with their own vibrators. Easily they could give themselves multiple oragasms in under one minute of using it, whereas I could fuck a girl and work up a sweat beaing myself up jut to give her one orgasm from P in V*
> ...


How the hell did u pick up 100 women?? 
Are you just really good looking and jacked, or did u run JBW game or sone shit???


----------



## Chadeep (Feb 19, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> How the hell did u pick up 100 women??
> Are you just really good looking and jacked, or did u run JBW game or sone shit???


He's a Chad bruh.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Feb 28, 2021)

This is dumb as shit and exactly why looksmaxx only guys dont “get” female behaviour. Learn some redpill shit to get inside womens heads. No toy can get inside her head and play with her shadow. And make her a fucking slave. Use a toy or not, but use it as a prop when youre the master. Youre the orgasm provider. The way the guy wrote the interactions seems cucked. He needs a revelation and a 101 in female psychology.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Feb 28, 2021)

And don’t watch porn or masturabate. What’s all this looksmax for anyway, to sit in front of a fucking screen and work out your wrist? Fucking pathetic


----------



## court monarch777 (Mar 1, 2021)

this is what happens when your dick doesn't vibrate


----------



## brainded (Mar 1, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> This is dumb as shit and exactly why looksmaxx only guys dont “get” female behaviour. Learn some redpill shit to get inside womens heads. No toy can get inside her head and play with her shadow. And make her a fucking slave. Use a toy or not, but use it as a prop when youre the master. Youre the orgasm provider. The way the guy wrote the interactions seems cucked. He needs a revelation and a 101 in female psychology.







He's literally a giga chad thats fucked more women than anyone on here.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 1, 2021)

brainded said:


> View attachment 1015873
> 
> He's literally a giga chad thats fucked more women than anyone on here.


Hey man I remember there was a post about incel mind sometime back, when I was new to blackpill theory. Even though I didn’t take it seriously, and I don’t think one is stuck with an incel mind, depending on if this guy “ascended” or was already “giga chad” and had that positive reinforcement during formative years would matter a lot to get that entitlement mindset that makes women crave your pleasure to get off (dark triad - narcissism pretty much). In any case I don’t doubt the experience this guy had and how it affected him (which says he’s unfortunately no dark triad and would benefit from some). I’m no giga chad eithet or some massive player. But this guy redpilled would kill streak and never ever feel that way again.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 19, 2021)

tapout said:


> Thats what happens when ur sub 8x6


----------



## 189 (Jun 26, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> this is what happens when your dick doesn't vibrate





kjsbdfiusdf said:


> My dick can vibrate


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Oct 25, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> lol Amnesia is turning into the 30 year old reborn christian virgin. 8x6 is also over rated btw.. I can't even enjoy sex without them squirming away


@stewiegriffin @CupOfCoffee  7.5x5.5 is too small and 8x6 is too big. There is no winning


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Oct 25, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> @stewiegriffin @CupOfCoffee  7.5x5.5 is too small and 8x6 is too big. There is no winning


Cope ideal size is 10" NBP and 7" girth keep coping dickcels


----------



## Deleted member 15246 (Oct 25, 2021)

disillusioned said:


> Jfl I've made plenty of threads where I said basically almost exactly what you did yet for some reason people just called me a faggot or some other bullshit.
> 
> Just one example:
> 
> ...


interesting, do we males also have amazing toys like women have vibrators? i thought ours were not that good


----------



## stewiegriffin (Oct 25, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> @stewiegriffin @CupOfCoffee  7.5x5.5 is too small and 8x6 is too big. There is no winning


Idk I’m 7.1 and my girl wants more so I’ll keep going till it’s becoming too much of that even happens ever


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Oct 25, 2021)

stewiegriffin said:


> Idk I’m 7.1 and my girl wants more so I’ll keep going till it’s becoming too much of that even happens ever


What kind of girl is she lmao. Does she cum during sex?


----------



## stewiegriffin (Oct 25, 2021)

CupOfCoffee said:


> What kind of girl is she lmao. Does she cum during sex?


like never from penetration. she's 5'3 too


----------



## stewiegriffin (Oct 25, 2021)

instead of pushing me off for going to deep, I find her trying to get closer to try and get it deeper. she can 100% take 8 inch prob


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 25, 2021)

based amnesia taking the abstinence pill


----------

